# Regional Financial Manager BSBA, CPC, ROCC



## queenlata@cox.net (Dec 19, 2010)

*Regional Financial Manager (Nevada) BSBA, CPC, ROCC*

Resume of La Tanya M. Robinson BSBA, CPC, ROCC

Dear Perspective Employer:

Please see the attached resume and cover letter.

Thanks much,

La Tanya M. Robinson BSBA, CPC, ROCC
(Nevada Pacific Standard Time)


----------



## bhunsinger (Jul 19, 2012)

*RE: Resume*

Hi LaTanya, I had noticed your information on the AAPC Site.  I am currently working with one of my larger clients on the East Coast on a direct hire position.  We are looking for a Coder with their ROCC.  Would you consider something like this??  Our client offers a great benefit package along with great pay!

Our company offer relocation assistance!!

The fastest way to contact us is at acarmichael@itiselect.com

Amy Carmichael
Brenda Hunsinger


----------

